# Baby Donkey get castrated with pic's



## Gucci_b (8 July 2010)

Not to sure where to pop this post... so I'll pop it here  I have never seen a Castration before, and thought i would post as there may be others that would like to see what happeneds....
Donkey's are a little different to horses when it comes to getting them gelded...
A baby donkey has a window from about 3 weeks of age when the testicles descend for a few days then pop back up until the age of about 2 years old, with no guarantee that both testicles will descend again, while horse foals you can geld from around 7 months when the testicles should have descended by that time... so my friends baby donkey had the "chop" from the Vet today.... rrrr I hear you say, but this is the best time for a baby donkey as less blood, quicker healing time and the comfort from his mothers milk.


























All is well and with mum


----------



## Ommadawn (8 July 2010)

Thanks for this - I had no idea that donkeys differ in this way. Was the last pic taken after his ordeal? If so he looks none the worse for it! He is gorgeous by the way - what is his name?


----------



## Gucci_b (8 July 2010)

last photo was after the ordeal, his name is danny. I also had no idea that donkeys differ from foals. learn something new everyday


----------



## Holly831 (8 July 2010)

Really interesting - Thankyou!

I too had no idea they were any different to horses!

He is extremley cute though...I keep thinking now I am officially old maybe I should start breeding miniature donkeys and horses


----------



## Maesfen (8 July 2010)

Cuteness indeed!


----------



## dibbin (8 July 2010)

What a cute little chap he is  and very brave, bless him


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 July 2010)

Awww Bye bye bits.
He sums up the word cuteness perfectly


----------



## devilwoman (8 July 2010)

made me go "ooohhh and arrrrr" but very interesting thanks for posting those and glad he is none the worse for his "manhood being removed" ohh and he is adorable but i'm sure you know that already x


----------



## mle22 (8 July 2010)

He is so cute - doesn't seem to be any the worse for it in the last picture!


----------



## cruiseline (8 July 2010)

Well they say you learn something everyday, how true, thank you for my knowledge of today, I didn't know that about donkeys 

I love the last pic of him with his fringe  His is just sooooooooo cute


----------



## xena_wales (9 July 2010)

Awww!!  It's a stomach churning thing to watch though!  I had my (horse) colt done at 7 months when he was still on his mum, and I was surprised how laid back his mum was about having her little boy mutilated - she didn't seem to care at all!  Was the mum donkey ok about it too?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tempi (9 July 2010)

Really interesting, i never realised Donkeys were so different.  Thank you for that


----------



## Nic (9 July 2010)

I never knew that either.  Gotta love a honkey, so cute!!


----------



## TelH (9 July 2010)

I just assumed they were the same as ponies in that department  He is a very cute boy


----------



## sms (9 July 2010)

Lovely foal thank you for posting - however not sure that this info is entirely correct in all cases.  Reason being is that I've got 16 donks and had a fair few castrated.  All done about 7 months old and vet always refuses to do them in a field because they are notorious for bleeding badly!  Interesting to see different opinions though.


----------



## Gucci_b (9 July 2010)

I think there will always be different opinions esp with vets!!!, but i spoke to the vet in great length yesterday as i thought it was a little to soon for the wee man, but apparently not the case for donkeys, as you can see very little blood and a very quick recovery time. The person who owns the donkey also has many more and has breed donkeys for many many years,who also explained about the castrated early... as the daddy of the little donkey foal,  "missed the window" appointment with the vet  and only just dropped.


----------



## Hollycat (9 July 2010)

This is interesting - thanks for posting 

I had a look in the "professional handbook of the donkey" which is a book produced by the Donkey Sanctuary for vets only (I am studying vet med and used to work for the DS).  It says that castration is usually done from 6 months and up to 29 years(!!!!) but that a number of donkey owners castrate at a few days old.  It didn't mention the testicles descending then dissapearring again but said castration should ideally be carried out from 10 to 18 months old.

What a cute little donk - he is simply gorgeous and none the worse for his ordeal.


----------



## Bearskin (10 July 2010)

I love the last picture.  Has Cruiseline been at him with her clippers?!


----------

